# South Of the Border Dillon, SC HDR



## Provo (Sep 7, 2010)

*#1*







This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 1024x713 and weights 329KB.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*#2*






This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 1024x647 and weights 324KB.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Logo Portions that of ©2010 South Of The Border. All Rights Reserved. 3346 Highway 301 North | Dillon, SC 29547 Modified by J.M. Provo*
http://www.thesouthoftheborder.com/


3 raw images EV2 Sigma Wide Angle


----------



## Bynx (Sep 7, 2010)

Ah, its worth commenting on twice. This is a great one Josh. Not a thing to change. You can drop the second border, but Im sure there will be others who dont like the first one either. But the pic itself is great.


----------



## Provo (Sep 7, 2010)

Bynx said:


> Ah, its worth commenting on twice. This is a great one Josh. Not a thing to change. You can drop the second border, but Im sure there will be others who dont like the first one either. But the pic itself is great.


 
Thanks just trying to keep the section alive since it's dead at times in here.


----------



## digital flower (Sep 7, 2010)

What a crazy place. It has its own wikipedia page:
South of the Border (attraction) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## sleist (Sep 7, 2010)

Nicely done - makes me want to drive to Florida one more time.
On second thought ...



Pedro says "Don't be a wiener!"


----------



## Wheels47130 (Sep 7, 2010)

That's what I love about your photos. You get the real look as well as the surreal look all in one shot.


----------



## Amocholes (Sep 8, 2010)

Very nice but the second border is overpowering and distracts from the details.


----------



## Provo (Sep 8, 2010)

Amocholes said:


> Very nice but the second border is overpowering and distracts from the details.


 
I did the 2nd one as a mexican theme since that's what the place is all about.
I appreciate your view's and critique as they are all welcomed thanks.


----------



## bruce282 (Sep 8, 2010)

I think the border works on #1, but I agree #2 overpowers the photo.

Bruce


----------

